# UIUC Spring 2013



## Ilkyoo Choi (Feb 26, 2013)

Is happening. 

http://koii.cubingusa.com/uiucspring2013/
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UIUCSpring2013


----------



## Mikel (Feb 26, 2013)

OOO, I may go. It depends on my workload that week.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 26, 2013)

I assume me Walker and Ryan will be there.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 26, 2013)

I might try to go, we'll see.



Rubiks560 said:


> I assume me Walker and Ryan will be there.


Walker, Ryan, and I.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 26, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> I might try to go, we'll see.
> 
> 
> Walker, Ryan, and I.



He's asian, he no speak engrish good.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Feb 26, 2013)

Mikel said:


> He's asian,



I don't approve.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 26, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I don't approve.



I figured you wouldn't


----------



## Kian (Feb 26, 2013)

If it weren't for Princeton, I would have considered. I would like to get to a KOII comp this year. It's been a while.


----------



## kjcellist (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome! I should (hopefully) be there!


----------



## blah (Feb 26, 2013)

Kian said:


> If it weren't for Princeton, I would have considered. I would like to get to a KOII comp this year. It's been a while.


What better KOII competition to attend than this one? Just call in sick for Cornell. They'll never know.


----------



## emolover (Feb 26, 2013)

Coming!

2x2: Sub 4
3x3: Sub 13
4x4: Sub 50
6x6: Sub 2:50
OH: Sub 23
BLD: Success
Megaminx: Sub 1:20


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 26, 2013)

How likely do you think 4x4 and 5x5 BLD is going to happen?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 26, 2013)

If anyone is coming from MI, let me know.

Edit: During my spring break, unfortunately.


----------



## Hays (Feb 26, 2013)

Will anyone be driving in from around St. Louis?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 26, 2013)

I should be able to go. I can help out with setting up/judging/scrambling/etc as I did for the last competition.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 26, 2013)

Oooh, I might just have to tie this one in with a college visit. Is it free if I'm accepted, but not a student yet?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 27, 2013)

Ilkyooty, I'll be there 

If anybody wants to come crash at my place in Indianapolis I've got some available space. There's also a fair chance I end up nabbing a hotel room Friday night just so I don't have to get up as early saturday morning, I wouldn't be opposed to sharing the room.

Actually, yes, I should get a hotel room. Then I can hang out w/Walker and them Friday night  Is my buddy Chris Braiedy coming?!


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 27, 2013)

I will be there  My only goal is megaminx NR average.


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 27, 2013)

I hope I can go.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 1, 2013)

Would anybody have a place that I could stay Friday and/or Saturday night?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 1, 2013)

Brandon: Decent chance I end up grabbing a hotel room friday night so I don't have to wake up an hour earlier Saturday morning. If that's the case I wouldn't mind you staying at all (lol I'd get 2 beds )


----------



## Mikel (Mar 2, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Brandon: Decent chance I end up grabbing a hotel room friday night so I don't have to wake up an hour earlier Saturday morning. If that's the case I wouldn't mind you staying at all (lol I'd get 2 beds )



That sounds great. I'm still not 100% sure if I'm going yet, but I'll let you know.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 12, 2013)

Would anybody be willing to let Walker, Ryan, and I stay with them Friday night?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 12, 2013)

Walker isn't getting a hotel room paid for this time? Why isn't Chris Braiedy going?!?!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 14, 2013)

The college is being stupid and won't give him any money for a year. We haven't asked Braiedy.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 14, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> How likely do you think 4x4 and 5x5 BLD is going to happen?



What's the status on this question? I'd be super stoked if 5x5 BLD happened


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 14, 2013)

Chris, ask Chris!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 14, 2013)

Depends...will you hook us up?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Mar 14, 2013)

Mikel said:


> What's the status on this question? I'd be super stoked if 5x5 BLD happened



It depends on interest and time and how smoothly the competition runs.


----------



## Shadows7 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hopefully I'll be able to make it, 4 hour drive from MI won't be fun


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 15, 2013)

Chris, why would I NOT hook up a WORLD CHAMPEEN?!?! Of course, but you better be okay with Mikel, cause we'll be splitting a room cost


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mikel is staying there...? I can't do it then.

Just kidding. You rock man


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 22, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Walker isn't getting a hotel room paid for this time? Why isn't Chris Braiedy going?!?!



I'd come if there was sq1


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 22, 2013)

I've got the power to make it be considered a tentative event, so....you coming?  Trust me, Ilkyoo loves me and as long as all other tentative events are done first, and we have the time, I'll talk him into it


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 22, 2013)

Take me and Walker off the list  Ryan can't go and Chris doesn't wanna. Me and Walker don't have a car.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 22, 2013)

Chris! I was giving you a bed to sleep in! HOW DARE YOU! Wait...the university isn't letting him use the car?!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 22, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Chris! I was giving you a bed to sleep in! HOW DARE YOU! Wait...the university isn't letting him use the car?!



The university is being a dick and won't give him money or a car.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 22, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 22, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> What happened?



We don't actually know. They just said they won't give him funds till 2014.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 23, 2013)

I bet they would give him funds if he was color neutral...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 24, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> I've got the power to make it be considered a tentative event, so....you coming?



Do we have the power to make clock a tentative event?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 24, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Do we have the power to make clock a tentative event?



It only works for Sq1 because he loves me more


----------



## emolover (Mar 24, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Do we have the power to make clock a tentative event?



Eww no. Third round of 4x4 or a round of 7x7.


----------



## kcl (Mar 24, 2013)

I want to go so badly, but I'm not sure if I'm able to drive and airfare is out of the question..


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 25, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Do we have the power to make clock a tentative event?



Well I'd say I can persuade Ilkyoo to do many nifty things, however...



jokerman5656 said:


> It only works for Sq1 because he loves me more



This is true!


----------



## Mikel (Mar 27, 2013)

*Goals:*

2x2: Sub-Chris Olson

3x3: Sub-16

4x4: Sub-1:20

6x6: Sub-6:43

3x3 OH: Sub-35

Megaminx: Sub-6

3x3 BLD: Sub-1:30

3x3 WF (tentative): Sub-4

4x4 BLD (tentative): Sub-12

5x5 BLD (tentative): Sub-24


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 27, 2013)

Well Brandon, that oughta be easy since Chris Olson won't make it


----------



## Mikel (Mar 27, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Well Brandon, that oughta be easy since Chris Olson won't make it



I know right? He's not a very tough opponent.


----------



## TheJCube (Mar 27, 2013)

Could somebody fix the parking map of UIUC link on the website? Pretty please?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll be selling the puzzles listed here at the competition.

Goals:

2x2: don't fail
3x3: don't fail
4x4: Sub 1:14 single, sub-1:25 Ao5
get clock to become a tentative event


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2013)

TheJCube said:


> Could somebody fix the parking map of UIUC link on the website? Pretty please?



I can't fix the website (no permissions), but here's the link for parking:
http://www.parking.illinois.edu/visitors/campus-maps/campus-parking-map


----------



## emolover (Mar 30, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I'll be selling the puzzles listed here at the competition.
> 
> Goals:
> 
> ...



Thats all your competing it?!?! For the love of god you can solve mega and 6x6 so you should at least compete even if you don't make the cut-off.

7x7 will be tentative event.


----------

